# Hi everyone + anyone near Bedfordshire (England)?



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, I'm 16, new here, just wondering if there is any one here that lives near me. I live in Bedfordshire in England. Also i'd just like 2 say Hi 2 all the teens as i thought i woz the only teenager with this problem, i feel so much better knowing that i'm not quite so abnormal!


----------

